# It's driving me crazy...



## Nick

Recently I've been forced by circumstances beyond my control to use IE (UGH!) when viewing certain web sites, including this one. What is driving me _abso-freaking-lutely_ nuts is IE's insistence on opening a preview text pane when my laptop's cursor hovers momentarily over a thread title.

I have looked for a way to disable this aggravating 'feature', but as yet, to no avail.

How/where can I disable IE's unwanted preview pane?  :whatdidid


----------



## Laverne

That's a good way for me to see what a thread is really about (well, at least initially :sure: ) without having to actually go there. Sometimes I hover over the title two or three times, just so I can read all of what I'm able to see with that feature. When going to a thread with more than one or two posts, I usually just click on the "Last Post" arrow, then scroll back up from there if needed.

You just haven't had the _privilege_ of being _able_ to use this feature before.  
:listenup: JUST DON'T HOVER OVER THE TITLE!

Also, shouldn't this be in Admin?  :shrug:


----------



## Richard King

> Also, shouldn't this be in Admin?


"I disagree with Laverne". This is the right place because it is a general computer question rather than a site specific question.


----------



## Nick

Laverne, when I saw that you had responded, I was full of hope that my problem had a solution. To say that your response has fallen short would be an understatement. Just because you may enjoy having a boil on your posterior doesn't necessarily that I want one also. 

I believe this gnarly little 'feature' is the spawn of the devil IE and is NOT a function of a particular web site, therefor is a computer-related problem, not a DBSTalk admin or vBulletin issue.

Thanks for nothing! 

Again, I ask for HELP, not homilies.


----------



## Steve Mehs

Nick is this what you're talking about?


----------



## Nick

Exactly, Steve. Do you know a way I can _can_ this 'feature'? 

I'll send you a case of the "Dew".


----------



## Laverne

Well, I've just never seen this FEATURE anywhere else but here (and I've become quite addicted, maybe it's an acquired taste like beer :shrug: ). My point about the Admin forum: maybe not that many of the right people will be interested in whatever computer problem is driving YOU crazy, and maybe the HEAD ADMIN might see it sooner in Admin and know exactly what you are talking about, and be able to help you with your DBSTalk viewing (dis)pleasure.

Besides, I'm good at homilies.


----------



## Bogy

Laverne said:


> Besides, I'm good at homilies.


You want to fill in for me sometime?


----------



## Laverne

Bogy said:


> You want to fill in for me sometime?


 :blush: Uh, heh. No, thanks.

I only feel led to preach to Nick. :sure:  :lol:


----------



## Steve Mehs

It's a vB hack that was added when we first migrated over to VB 3 years ago, a lot of other boards also have this hack installed. I'm not sure why it wasn't working for you in other browsers, when I gave Mozilla a two week trial, I remember being able to use the preview. Not sure how you would go about disabling this, unless an additional hack can be installed to allow the user to enable/disable it in their UserCP

Sorry, no case of Dew for me I guess 

So this is an issue with the #1 satellite TV discussion board on the internet, not the #1 web browser. 

Moving to Admin....


----------



## Laverne

Steve Mehs said:


> ....So this is an issue with the #1 satellite TV discussion board on the internet, not the #1 web browser.
> 
> Moving to Admin....


Must . . . not . . . cele-- Aw, hell! :dance07: Laverne was right, Laverne was right!

I think I love you, Steve! :heart: Too bad you're too young for me and a Titans fan!  :sure:  :lol:

(OH, and a yankee, ex was a yankee, lived near Morrisville and Eaton, if you know where they are.)


----------



## Nick

<Nick mutters to himself> Oh, that's just _DANDY!_ Now NO ONE will EVER see my desperate plea for computer assistance from those knowledgeable in the field...      

 :nono2:


----------



## Steve Mehs

Yep, Laverne was right...again :yesman:

While I can't do anything about my age, I can switch teams, if you like (May be better for myself too). :cuttle: Can't stand the Yankees :down:, don't really like baseball anyway :new_sleep



> I think I love you, Steve!


I feel a song by the Partridge Family coming up :icon_band Now have to get ready to go to work :crying: See ya tonight when I get home :heybaby:

This excessive use of emoticons, especially the Fun one's is well, kinda fun. :icon_da:

PS, Nick, I left a redirect from the Computer Forum.


----------



## Nick

In the CP "Options section:



> *Visible Post Elements*
> 
> You have the option to show or hide various elements of messages,
> which may be of use to users on slow internet connections, or who
> want to remove extraneous clutter from posts.
> 
> [ ] Show Signatures
> [ ] Show Avatars
> [ ] Show Images (including attached images and images in code)
> [COLOR=Red][b][ ] Show preview pane (pain)[/b][/COLOR][/quote]Why not simply and logically add a hack that provides the above choice. America is still all about choices, isn't she?
> 
> As an aside, anyone who thinks IE is better than (not then) NS, FF or "O" is just plain ignorant of the true facts, and to whom I have one word: Are you nuts? :scratch: :girlscrea :box: :crying_sa :raspberry :flaiming
> 
> IE, as a browser, is the biggest piece of bloated, arbitrary, capricious, dictatorial flotsam-jetsam crap ever foisted on the captive windoze users of the world, IMNSHO.
> 
> Stick [U]that [/U] up your ADMIN forum! :ewww:
> 
> :icon_stup :ramblinon :grrr: :grrr: :grrr: :grrr:


----------



## Capmeister

Steve Mehs said:


> It's a vB hack that was added when we first migrated over to VB 3 years ago, a lot of other boards also have this hack installed.


I like it too.


----------



## Laverne

Ooh, testy much, Nick? I thought you were going on vacation. You better be careful, or you might end up going On Vacation. :sure: :lol: 
And, yes, I'm nuts! 



Steve Mehs said:


> Yep, Laverne was right...again :yesman:


I'm curious, when did you notice I was right before, or are there too many times to count? :sure:



> don't really like baseball anyway


Ooh, that might be a deal-breaker right there.  :icon_cry:



> This excessive use of emoticons, especially the Fun one's is well, kinda fun. :icon_da:


I always say, people can communicate better if they use more smilies. :grin: Too bad Nick is the only one besides me who does this on a regular basis. :sure:


----------



## Mikey

Nick said:


> ...As an aside, anyone who thinks IE is better than (not then) NS, FF or "O" is just plain ignorant of the true facts, and to whom I have one word: Are you nuts? :scratch: :girlscrea :box: :crying_sa :raspberry :flaiming
> 
> IE, as a browser, is the biggest piece of bloated, arbitrary, capricious, dictatorial flotsam-jetsam crap ever foisted on the captive windoze users of the world, IMNSHO. ...


While I generally agree with you about IE, the preview pane is there in FireFox 1.0 too. :backtotop


----------



## Capmeister

Nick said:


> In the CP "Options section:
> 
> Why not simply and logically add a hack that provides the above choice. America is still all about choices, isn't she?
> 
> As an aside, anyone who thinks IE is better than (not then) NS, FF or "O" is just plain ignorant of the true facts, and to whom I have one word: Are you nuts? :scratch: :girlscrea :box: :crying_sa :raspberry :flaiming
> 
> IE, as a browser, is the biggest piece of bloated, arbitrary, capricious, dictatorial flotsam-jetsam crap ever foisted on the captive windoze users of the world, IMNSHO.
> 
> Stick that up your ADMIN forum! :ewww:
> 
> :icon_stup :ramblinon :grrr: :grrr: :grrr: :grrr:


Awwww...sumbuddy needs a hug.

Laverne, hug him, huh?


----------



## Laverne

Capmeister said:


> Awwww...sumbuddy needs a hug.
> 
> Laverne, hug him, huh?


I would, but it's about LIKE trying to hug a porcupine today! :ewww: I like to hug :cuttle: people who _like_ to be hugged. :sure:

See, one of Nick's problems is he hates it when there is a combination of he's wrong and I'm right. :yesman:   :lol:

P. S. Cap, glad to hear you like the feature too.


----------



## JBKing

:group:


----------



## Chris Blount

The feature is actually no longer a hack. It's part of VBulletin because of the large demand. There is a way to disable it but currently I cannot disable it for only one person.


----------



## JBKing

Who cares about, Nick?!?!  I like the preview feature. 

The important question is - who is that avatar, Chris? :heybaby:


----------



## Laverne

JBKing said:


> Who cares about, Nick?!?!  I like the preview feature.
> 
> The important question is - who is that avatar, Chris? :heybaby:


_Clearly_, you were watching _only_ Lost, and _none_ of American Idol this season. 

BUT, you know the words to my second-favorite Cure song, so I have to cut you a little slack. :yesman:


----------



## Capmeister

Laverne said:


> I would, but it's about LIKE trying to hug a porcupine today! :ewww: I like to hug :cuttle: people who _like_ to be hugged. :sure:
> 
> See, one of Nick's problems is he hates it when there is a combination of he's wrong and I'm right. :yesman:   :lol:
> 
> P. S. Cap, glad to hear you like the feature too.


I like to be hugged.


----------



## Chris Blount

JBKing said:


> The important question is - who is that avatar, Chris? :heybaby:


She's the winner of American Idol this year (Carrie Underwood). I fell in love all the way back when she first stepped in front of the camera at the auditions.


----------



## JBKing

Nope never watched American Idol, but looks like I should have!

Laverne --- 2nd best? How about "Show me show me show how you do that trick" or "I don't care if Monday's blue"


----------



## Nick

Chris Blount said:


> The feature is actually no longer a hack. It's part of VBulletin because of the large demand. There is a way to disable it but currently I cannot disable it for only one person.


So, it sounds like vB has adopted the MS' _take it or die!_ philosophy. Since when is such an arbitrary hack not at least given a user option? There is every other conceivable option known to mankind in the vB user CP, so why not a switch for something that is so freaking annoying?

I can't tell you how much I HATE seeing the same repetitive pop-up pane in a thread that I am following, seeing it pop-up again and again and again for the 99th time. All this talk about blocking annoying pop-up ads - this stupid vB preview pop-up is exactly the same kind of extremely annoying pop-up stuff everyone seems to want to block elsewhere. Just because the rest of you can't see the idiocy of this feature not being optional doesn't mean some of us more sensitive and intelligent users shouldn't be able to opt out.

BTW, FYI, IMNSHO, If you think IE is the best browser out there, then you need to get out more often. AFAIC, you don't have a clue how much more user-friendly certain other browsers are, and you absolutely _deserve_ what you get, which again, IMNSHO, is just another inescapable integrated POS component of MS shoveware.

(and, no, I didn't misspell 'shovelware')

:rant:

Did I mention that IE slows my cable broadband speed down to that of dial-up? Why is that- because IE is a bloated, lumbering, CPU-crashing POS taken directly from the plumbing system of the MS "campus", as if something was _actually_ being taught or learned there.


----------



## Capmeister

Nick said:


> If you think IE is the best browser out there, then you don't have a clue how much more user-friendly other browsers are, and you absolutely _deserve_ what you get.


Methinks someone still needs that hug.

Rich?


----------



## Richard King

Laverne said:


> Must . . . not . . . cele-- Aw, hell! :dance07: Laverne was right, Laverne was right!
> 
> I think I love you, Steve! :heart: Too bad you're too young for me and a Titans fan!  :sure:  :lol:
> 
> (OH, and a yankee, ex was a yankee, lived near Morrisville and Eaton, if you know where they are.)


I never said anyone wasn't free to disagree with me. :lol:


----------



## Laverne

JBKing said:


> Nope never watched American Idol, but looks like I should have!
> 
> Laverne --- 2nd best? How about "Show me show me show how you do that trick" or "I don't care if Monday's blue"


1st and 3rd, in that order. 

_Why are you so far away? she said
Oh, won't you ever know that I'm in love with you,
That I'm in love with you?

You
Soft and only you
Lost and lonely you
Strange as angels
Dancing in the deepest oceans
Twisting in the water
You're just like a dream_

Etc., etc.

OK, so those also happen to be the three songs I know mostly, but I do know all the words to "Just Like Heaven". If you noticed, it is on my "Haunting Songs" list in Potpourri. They always played "Let's Go To Bed" at all our school dances, but I like the lyrics in "Just Like Heaven". [Heavy sigh.] Simply haunting...

(And Potpourri is where this will get moved if we don't stay on-topic! :lol: )


----------



## Richard King

> They always played "Let's Go To Bed" at all our school dances,


Back in the old days when songs were still played on those flat black things a local radio station (KQRS) sponsored a song writting contest. One of the several hundred people who entered songs in the contest came to me to record the song in my studio. The song was entitled "That's What I Said" and it was written as a spoof of the constest. The "lyrics" consisted of the repetition of "Let's go to bed" about 20 times followed by the one line "chorus" of "That's what I said". Repeat twice and fade out at the end. The song was a nearly exact 2 minutes, had a great pop rhythm to it and was, if I do say so myself, well recorded. The band never expected anything to come of the song, but had fun in the studio and sent in the final mixed tape. They ended up as one of the 12 songs released on the album of the winners and one of only two songs on the album that wasn't re-recorded for inclusion. I wish there was a way to post a two minute song here. (Maybe that should go in the computer discussion area).

I still disagree with Laverne.


----------



## Nick

Richard King said:


> ...Maybe that should go in the computer discussion area)...


Don't bother. :nono2: Just post the issue in Admin where it will probably end up _ANY-FREAKING-WAY!!!_ :shrug:


----------



## Nick

What we need here, people, is another freakin' thread just for these spontaneous freakin' song lyrics so we won't have to watch every freakin' other thread that reminds someone of a song turned into a freakin' Kumbya Woodstock. :group:



Did I say _too many_ "freakin's'? :shrug:



What's that you say? I've already started such a thread *HERE*, and people have been coming together like it was Lennon candlelight memorial?

Never mind...

Imagine that...:engel07:


----------



## JBKing

:thatts:

Whoops! I mean :thats:


----------



## JBKing

Smile, Nick! Look, I mispelled a smilie!  :lol: !rolling :stickman: :sunsmile:


----------



## Nick

Thatt's alright, :feelbette I made a misteak once myself. :whatdidid


----------



## Jason Nipp

Nick said:


> What we need here, people, is another freakin' thread just for these spontaneous freakin' song lyrics so we won't have to watch every freakin' other thread that reminds someone of a song turned into a freakin' Kumbya Woodstock. :group:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I say _too many_ "freakin's'? :shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> What's that you say? I've already started such a thread *HERE*, and people have been coming together like it was Lennon candlelight memorial?
> 
> Never mind...
> 
> Imagine that...:engel07:


I agree with Cap.... Somebody needs a hug! 

Why don't you just reinstall Opera? If your OS is hosed then it's probably time to format and start from a clean slate anyhow.


----------



## Laverne

Nick said:


> Thatt's alright, :feelbette...


_Vas ist?_ The porcupine is losing its quills??


----------



## MarkA

Just to note that for me (running OS X 10.4) the preview balloon (it's not a pane, it's a balloon - it floats) shows in both Safari RSS and Firefox (though Firefox cuts it off at one line unfortunately). I don't know why it wasn't working for you before...


----------



## Nick

MarkA said:


> ...I don't know why it wasn't working for you before...


Because I wasn't using IE to any extent before, but thanks to a misleading FF uninstall window, I mistakenly deleted four javascript files thinking they were only part of the FF program I was trying to delete. Turns out they were probably shared files.

My otherwise perfect life has been pure heck ever since. :shrug:


----------



## Ron Barry

What actually causes this to happen is the "Title" attribute that is contained in the TD tag. I took a quick look in the IE settings and I don't see anyway to disable it. This is not an evil plot by IE but what is commonly known as "feature creep". Firefox only displays part of the Title attrribute my guess is this might be a bug or be design. Some use the Alt attribute for the same effect.

I have to ask the question.. 

Why forced to IE? There is FireFox, Netscape, and Mozilla that all over free alternatives. I believe last time I checked this out Netscape did not do this but we are talking about a moving target and maybe it does it now. As mentioned earlier, Firefox seems to truncate. Mozilla is based off the same engine so I would be suprised to see different behavior.


----------



## Nick

Ron Barry said:


> ...Why forced to IE?...


As I said, the FF uninstall was flawed by misleading me to opt to delete four apparently shared files, which in turn disabled certain function of NS/FF. IE is the only browser I have left that wasn't crippled by the deletion.


----------



## MarkA

What I meant Nick, is I don't know why it wasn't working for you in FireFox before. The balloons work for me in FireFox but are annoyingly cut off at one line. They work perfectly in Safari, but they do still work in FF.


----------



## Ron Barry

Nick said:


> As I said, the FF uninstall was flawed by misleading me to opt to delete four apparently shared files, which in turn disabled certain function of NS/FF. IE is the only browser I have left that wasn't crippled by the deletion.


Reinstalling does not add them back? Just figured out what FF meant and I use it a lot. Have you tried installing Mozilla? Maybe that will re-add those shared files. Do you know what shared files they are. I would be happy to zip them up and send them your way.

Installations can be a real nightmare when they have gone bad. I can assume that a re-install failed?


----------



## SimpleSimon

So, IE is conforming to the HTML presented by the page author, and FireFox is NOT.

MOST people complain when the opposite is true.


----------



## Ron Barry

Actually Simon... Using the Title attribute as way of feeding tool tip info is a hack though supported by a number of visual browsers..... IE hacked it with the title and I believe that FF, Netscape and Mozilla hacked it using the Alt attrbute if I recall. In any case, this functionality is not what one would consider standard WC3 HTML. Alt is also used and usually it is good practice to provide both. However, I don't think the intention was to have a couple of paragraphs of text in the tool tip. Tool tips are suppose to be small nibblets if info. 

I just had to use nibblet.


----------



## Steve Mehs

Nick said:


> In the CP "Options section:
> 
> Why not simply and logically add a hack that provides the above choice. America is still all about choices, isn't she?
> 
> As an aside, anyone who thinks IE is better than (not then) NS, FF or "O" is just plain ignorant of the true facts, and to whom I have one word: Are you nuts? :scratch: :girlscrea :box: :crying_sa :raspberry :flaiming
> 
> IE, as a browser, is the biggest piece of bloated, arbitrary, capricious, dictatorial flotsam-jetsam crap ever foisted on the captive windoze users of the world, IMNSHO.
> 
> Stick that  up your ADMIN forum! :ewww:
> 
> :icon_stup :ramblinon :grrr: :grrr: :grrr: :grrr:


Why would I need anything else? You said it your self, America is about choice, and I choose to use IE, over the others, because I like it best. I've used Netscape, Firefox, Mozilla, Opera, and I like IE the best. The facts are I see nothing special about Firefox, other then tabbed browsing, which I can live without. I used to use Netscape back in the Communicator days, but since AOL took over I'm IE only. I gave Firefox a shot and more importantly [To them] a download, so I am part of the 'movement' and I'm a number mentioned in the trade magazines. I visit 39 websites of 9 trusted bulletin boards, 23 of them are from corporations or websites whose parent corporations are on Wall Street. No porn, no shock the monkey, no free Viagra sites. I don't have any problems with IE crashing, or slowing anything down on my broadband connection. Stupid or not, but I've got 10 years of Virus and Spyware free years of computing behind me, with about 7 of those years using IE.

I will continue to use IE as will the vast majority of corporate America.



> I'm curious, when did you notice I was right before, or are there too many times to count?


Too many times to count, but I was actually hoping to get a line in your sig :icon_cool



> Ooh, that might be a deal-breaker right there


If it means anything I usually watch games 4-7 of the World Series 

Anywho, I think I need a hug too (hey that rhymes), Long night at work and I don't like when Nick and I disagree. I see Nick as an older me. Scarry ain't it?


----------



## Laverne

Steve Mehs said:


> ...I will continue to use IE as will the vast majority of corporate America....


And ME! :grin: Nick, if someone as anal about his computer as Steve uses IE, then why isn't it good enough for you? Take off your tinfoil hat; it's not some big plot by Bill Gates to rule the world! He's just good at making :money:!

Say it with me now, Steve:  "Holy cow!" If you know where that comes from, then I'll _think_ about it. :sure:

But for now, here's a hug: :cuttle: Hope you have a better day today.


----------



## Capmeister

I like both IE and FireFox. 

But I'm one of those weird people that switched to DirecTV but doesn't now HATE Dish.  I appreciate competition and choices, and I do business with those companies that meet my needs.


----------



## Ron Barry

Laverne said:


> And ME! :grin: Nick, if someone as anal about his computer as Steve uses IE, then why isn't it good enough for you? Take off your tinfoil hat; it's not some big plot by Bill Gates to rule the world! He's just good at making :money:!


Just as IDEs, operating systems, word processors, image editor, and beverage type are a personal choice so is browser. Just because it fits Steve needs does not necessarly mean it would fit Nick's need or the way he works. For me Tab browsing is a must have feature in my browser and is one of the main reason I switched.

I am not knocking Steve's choice because like I said it is personal preference. Because I do web development, I use all the browsers just like Steve does and unlike Steve FF is my browser of choice. I do however feel it is evil when an external web site uses a browser specific feature that renders there website useless unless you use a specific on. When this happens it is usually an IE specific feature. UGH!

I dont think using the argument.. "it is good for one person therefore it must be good for another" does not hold a lot of water. Heck, this is the argument that Microsoft has built there business on. Why use a competitor's browser when you already have one in the OS and it is good enough. That is how they built their market share in the browser space and they also did this with their Office Suite using OEM bundling.

There is some wonderful browsers out there including Opera, FF, Mozilla, and netscape that provide a nice alternative to IE. Personally I like having the personal choice that both Steve and I can make and I would not like to be forced into only having IE as a choice. Its cool that Steve feels IE is the best for him as it is cool that FF is my browser of choice.


----------



## Laverne

Geez, Ron. Don't take it personally! :grin: My comment was directed to _Nick_, and I only meant for _him_ to take it personally, and be irritated by it.

If I wanted to get _your_ goat, I'd say, "_Closed captioning_ is good enough for me. Why isn't it good enough for _you, Ron_?"  But I won't say that, cuz _you're_ nice and helpful! :yesman:


----------



## Nick

Laverne said:


> And ME! :grin: Nick, if someone as anal about his computer as Steve uses IE, then why isn't it good enough for you? Take off your tinfoil hat...


Laverne, you're referring to a 20-year old guy that drinks a gallon of Mountain Dew at bedtime as your source for a browser recommendation? IE, whether integrated or s/a, is a poor excuse for a browser by any comparison. Not only does IE not have many of the features of NS or FF, but IE still thinks it knows what is best for me and tries every day to direct and control my surfing activities as if it were my first day on the net. IE is barely configurable, and regularly attempts to override previously selected user options. If anyone reading this thinks IE is a superior product, they are absolutely wrong and I seriously question their judgment.

Netscape and Firefox are much more flexible, configurable and user-friendly.


----------



## Ron Barry

Laverne said:


> Geez, Ron. Don't take it personally! :grin: My comment was directed to _Nick_, and I only meant for _him_ to take it personally, and be irritated by it.
> 
> If I wanted to get _your_ goat, I'd say, "_Closed captioning_ is good enough for me. Why isn't it good enough for _you, Ron_?"  But I won't say that, cuz _you're_ nice and helpful! :yesman:


Didn't take it personally. Been through a lot of technology Religious wars so I figured I would through my perspective on it. Sorry didn't mean for it to sound like I was attacking. As to close caption....Hmmm.. 811 support CC?


----------



## Nick

Speaking of Monica, you may not be aware of this, but there is a sperm-donor site that offers _total_ satisfaction. Why can't a freakin' _browser_ made by a man with more money than _God_himself do that, fer crissake? :grrr:


----------



## Steve Mehs

Nick said:


> Laverne, you're referring to a 20-year old guy that drinks a gallon of Mountain Dew at bedtime as your source for a browser recommendation? IE, whether integrated or s/a, is a poor excuse for a browser by any comparison. Not only does IE not have many of the features of NS or FF, but IE still thinks it knows what is best for me and tries every day to direct and control my surfing activities as if it were my first day on the net. IE is barely configurable, and regularly attempts to override previously selected user options. If anyone reading this thinks IE is a superior product, they are absolutely wrong and I seriously question their judgment.
> 
> Netscape and Firefox are much more flexible, configurable and user-friendly.


A gallon? More like 24 Oz or 2 liters, depending on what I have under my bed. (yes I keep a stash of Dew under my bed for those late night case of the thirsties). Green, Red, Orange, Purple, I really have no preference, just whatever I grab first. Oh yeah, you forgot to add socially inept to your list. 

I am the first one to admit, I am a total weirdo, a wack, a hypocrite and I have more faults then California (even if you include the ones that are related to earthquakes  ) and if you could spend 1 day in my world, you'd be tarnished for life. One reason why I opted to work nights is less human interaction. Instead of working day shift with 45 others, I work nights with 3 others we communicate by whistling, slight grunts and our own made up sign language. My idea of weekend fun is not hanging out at a mall or strip club, but rather defragging my hard drive or checking my signal strength on every transponder on 101 and for ever greater excitement 119 and 110. My world is a scary place. :lol:

If you don't like IE, that's fine with me, but I see no benefit at all for me using something else so I don't, you do that's fine. I don't see how you think IE thinks it knows what's best for you or tries to control you and how much customization can be made to a web browser? A lot I know, but I don't need nor want anything that the extensions of Firefox offer, I find almost none of them 'compelling'. I don't need a web browser to tell me the time in Hong Kong and make me coffee, just like I don't need a DBS receiver to play Atari style games on. It's all extra fluff. I don't know how more user friendly you get get with a broweser. You type in a URL, or click on a favorite link and you're taken to the site, not exactly rocket sceince. The only customization that I make to IE after a fresh install is the order of the buttons. Back/Foward/Refresh/Home/Seach/Full Screen/Mail/Print/Stop, in that order. That's the way it used to be on Netscape Communicator (for the most part), home page is set to Yahoo, links are added to my 39 external sites and 2 internal.

I have two gripes about Internet Explorer. 1) The loss of favicons after cache is cleared and 2) I can't access my Router Configuration page with Pocket IE on my PDA, since it requires IE 5.2 or above. I can access my print server without a problem, but not the router.

I will go great depths to support Bill Gates and Microsoft and don't see a problem with it. But how you feel about MS is exactly and probably worse about what I feel about E* and Chuckie.



> Say it with me now, Steve: "Holy cow!" If you know where that comes from, then I'll think about it.


 



> But for now, here's a hug: Hope you have a better day today.


Thanks and I did 

and I see I got a menion in your sig woohoo :righton:


----------



## Ron Barry

Though I may disagree with you Steve on browser choice I did find that last post rather funny :icon_lol:. In a good way that is. :thats:

since I do web development and need a Javscript debugger I find the plug in with FF to be much easier to use than MS's debugger. Also have a number of other plug ins relating to HTML validation etc to be very handy. Like I said, I have gotten use to tab browsing and could not do without. 

Having said that, everyone has their reasons for choosing a particular browser. I am a bit confused about some of Nick's reasons for disliking IE in terms of it thinkint it knows best, but I am sure they are legit for his use case and really don't want to slide down that slipperly slop. 

Like I said earlier.. Choice is great and I had a great laugh before bed with your last post. I am a Diet Mt Dew drinker myself. The Dew Rocks!!! :icon_bb:


----------



## cdru

Ron Barry said:


> since I do web development and need a Javscript debugger I find the plug in with FF to be much easier to use than MS's debugger. Also have a number of other plug ins relating to HTML validation etc to be very handy. Like I said, I have gotten use to tab browsing and could not do without.


Agreed. I just started a new position as a true web developer but I've done several side jobs for a couple of companies for the last couple of years. Talking with my new coworkers, I think they said that they have found only two times where something that rendered properly under FF/Moz didn't work under IE. The opposite was several orders of magnitude larger. This excludes slight rendering "bugs" and qwirks that both engines have.

It's funny that when my computer was being "recommissioned" for my new position and software was being loaded by IT Support, I got my hands slapped for having FF loaded without IT's permission. They have absolutely no concept of cross-browser checking. It's not like we have a very limited scope of customers. We run the "world's largest hardware store" e-commerce site and to possibly exclude 15%+ of our users because something might not work right is odd. But I removed it...from Add/Remove programs. Their definition of "installed" is showing up in Add/Remove program.


----------



## Laverne

Steve: A guy who admits he's not perfect. _Gotta_ love that!! :sure:



Laverne said:


> Say it with me now, Steve:  "Holy cow!" If you know where that comes from, then I'll _think_ about it. :sure:





Steve Mehs said:


>


I'll give you a hint: Double Mint, Juicy Fruit, and Big Red...

Jason, could you please help Steve out with this little bit of education he is sadly lacking? Jason?? :grin: Anyone? Anyone at all??? 

(He probably doesn't even know who Jamie Moyer and Vance Law are.  But, _maybe_ there's a chance that not too many people do anymore. :shrug: _Surely_ he may have heard of Mark Grace? Ryne Sandberg? :yesman: )

One other thing, Steve: maybe you could post a different pic of yourself in the DBSTalk user pics thread, _without_ the Titan shirt on. Plus, IIRC, you seem to have some large boil or tumor on the right side of your body, which I'm _sure_ has been removed by now. :sure: We want an _updated_ pic. :yesman:

Oh, _ahem_. Getting back to topic, I like IE for basically all the reasons Steve just said.  But I have my buttons: Back, Forward, Stop, Refresh, Home [separator] Search, Favorites, History [separator] Mail, Print, Word.

Plus, as I believe I've already stated, I have become addicted to the little popups when hovering over a thread title, and would feel crippled and cheated without them.


----------



## SAEMike

:barf: :up_to_som :cheers2: :cheers2: :rant: :new_sleep


Steve Mehs said:


> This excessive use of emoticons, especially the Fun one's is well, kinda fun. :icon_da:


This sentence is like fingernails on a chalkboard for me on so many different levels.

However, I do hate the excessive use of emoticons!

:bang :rant: :angel: :new_sleep :engel10: :friendsch :zzz: :kisshead: :imwith: :icon_hroc :icon_band :righton: :goodjob: :new_popco !pepsi! :sunsmile: !Devil_lol   :grin: :hurah: :icon_lol: :icon_kiff

P.S. (Postscript for those of you who have always wondered) I now know the exact number of emoticons allowed in one post.


----------



## Steve Mehs

Looks like someone was waching the King Of The Hill marathon of FX earlier today. There was so many anti soccer lines in the episode I wish I recorded that episode.


----------



## SAEMike

Steve Mehs said:


> Looks like someone was waching the King Of The Hill marathon of FX earlier today. There was so many anti soccer lines in the episode I wish I recorded that episode.


Heck yeah, that one was so funny, I paused it to grab pen and paper and wrote it down.


----------



## Nick

*I Win! I Win!* :welcome: :dance07: :icon_da: :joy: :biggthump :goodjob: :lol:

► http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=60813 ◄

Take that, you, you _naysayers!_ :bonk1:

I won... :dance:


----------

